# Harmony 900 and VSX 1120 multizone



## Duckyspawn (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi all,

Can anyone advise how to program the 900 for a multizone receiver?

I have the Pioneer VSX 1120 and the harmony database does not recognize it as a multizone receiver.

I want to create the second zone and have a submenu of all of the inputs I intend to use with it.

Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Is this what you're looking for?


----------



## Duckyspawn (Dec 31, 2010)

B/C harmony doesn't recognize it as a multizone receiver, I do not get tge option of setting up a second zone as they are showing.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

You will have to submit a request to Logitech/Harmony to have them update the database, one of the down falls of the harmony units is also its greatest strengths.


----------



## keithb (Jul 29, 2011)

I have the 900 and the Pioneer VSX 1020-K with multi zone. I just created another device "Receiver Zone 2."
I add it to some activities along with main zone and I also have added a dedicated activity just to use it. The only down side to zone 2 is it only has power toggle where main zone has discrete codes for off and on.


----------

